# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  بنتي تعاني من وجع بطن متكرر كل صبح.. و ولدج بعد؟ تعالي اقري هالتقرير.

## كلاسيك

صباح الخيــــر

بقولكم معاناتي مع بنتي و حيس بطنها يوميا الصبح و قبل النوم أحيانا
.
.
.
بنتي في الصف الأول.. و من بدت المدارس و لليوم و هي عندها آلام متكررة و مغص شديد في بطنها الصبح فقط يكون شديد و يبدا بالليل..

كنت أقول انها دلوعة و لا تتهرب من روحة المدرسة-مع انها تحب المدرسة فديتها- 

حاولت أطنشها... ما نفع

بديت اقرا لها قرآن على بطنها و أمسح لها زيت زيتون و أحضنها و أهديها.... شوي خف عليها بس ما في وقت كل يوم صبح اسوي أحضنها ساعة ...

وديتها الطبيب مش لقناعة بأن المرض عضوي بل عسب هي تقتنع و ترتاح.. الألم بعده ما راح حتى باستخدام دوا للتقلصات المعوية

تعبت من الحنة و الصياح يوميا الصبح.. حتى أول اسبوع لما كنت أطب عليها بالمدرسة،، بنوتتي تصيح

يااااا ربيييييي ،، بس تعبت،، بديت أعصب عليها و أرد أهدي و أطبطب عليها... 

و لما كلمت الأهل حوالي،، اكتشفت ان في حالات شبيهة بنفس أعراض بنتي أمهات لا زالوا يعانون مع ان عيالهم في الصف الخامس و السادس!!

فدورت على بحث يشفي حيرتي،،، و اقتنعت. ( :

اليكم هذا البحث او التقرير،، هو طويل بس ان شاالله الامهات المهتمات بيقرونه




- الألم البطني المعاود من منشأ نفسي :

في 80 - 90% من الحالات يكون الألم البطني المعاود ناجم عن سبب نفسي . الفيسيولوجيا المرضية مجهولة، ولكن يبدو انه مرتبط بالكرب والقلق والإكتئاب *أو التوتر النفسي .

*

- الأعراض والعلامات :

قد يحدث الألم يوميا أو عدة مرات أسبوعيا أو شهريا . أحيانا ، يكون الطفل مريضا دون أعراض لأسابيع أو أشهر . نادرا ما يكون الألم حادا ، فالألم يكون عادة : مبهما ولا يمكن تحديده بشكل جيد ، ولكن أحيانا يعبر عنه بأنه معصي( تشنجي ) أو مغصي . من غير الطبيعي في هذا المرض حدوث الاستيقاظ الليلي بسبب الألم ، على الرغم من أن بعض المرضى يستيقظون باكرا بسبب الإزعاج .

يتوضع الألم في الألم البطني المعاود النفسي المنشأ على الأغلب حول السرة ، وقد اقترح بأن الألم المتوضع بعيدا عن السرة يكون ناجما عن اضطراب عضوي على الأغلب . في حين أن هذا الميل للتوضع ليس له قيمة تشخيصية ، والألم النفسي ،المنشأ يمكن له أن يقلد أي متلازمة عرضية . ولذلك لا يمكن اعتبار توضع وطبيعة وتكرار الألم بأنها مميزات موثوقة للتفريق بين الأنماط المختلفة من الألم البطني المعاود . أي تغيير في موضع أو نموذج الألم يستحق تحريات فورية ، لان الحالات البطنية الحادة الناجمة من سبب عضوي يمكن أن تحدث في المرضى الذين لديهم ألم نفسي المنشأ مزمن بشكل مشابه تماما لحدوثها عند أي مجموعة أخرى من السكان .*

*- التشخيص والتشخيص التفريقي :

قد يكون من الصعب علينا أن نميز بين الأطفال الذين لديهم حالات عضوية مستبطنة والأطفال الذين لديهم ألم بطني نفسي المنشأ أو ناجم عن خلل وظيفي . تشخيص الآلام البطنية النفسية المنشأ ليس تشخيصا بالاستبعاد ويجب أن يعتمد تشخيصنا للألم النفسي المنشأ على رؤية : القصة المرضية والشخصية والعائلية ، والموجودات في الفحص الفيزيائي . والنتائج المخبرية المنسجمة مع التشخيص .*

- القصة :

أكثر الموجودات أهمية هو التقدم البطيء أو عدم تقدم الأعراض ،فحالة الطفل لا تزداد سوء بمرور الوقت بل

تبقى ثابتة . من المهم أن نأخذ قصة الهجمة الأولى للألم ولمعرفة الدقيقة لعدد مرات تكرره ، طبيعته وموضعه ، علاقته بالوجبات والتغوط والتبول ، ونتائج استخدام أي معالجة بما فيها : تغيير الوضع ، العلاجات المنزلية ، والأدوية المأخوذة دون وصفة الأدوية الموصوفة من قبل الطبيب . المميزات الهامة الموجهة للألم نفسي المنشأ ولكنها ليست واسمة تتضمن غياب : الأعراض المعوية المتناغمة ، الحمى ، نقص الوزن أو قصور النمو . الأعراض المرافقة الشائعة قد تشمل الصداع ، الدوخة ( وليس الدوار ) شحوب الوجه ، والتعرق الغزير . تحدث أحيانا بعض الأعراض في الألم نفسي المنشأ ولكن بدرجة أقل من حدوثها في الألم البطني المعاود من منشأ عضوي ومنشأ وظيفي وهذه الأعراض هي : التعب ، القهم ، الغثيان ، الاقياء الإسهال ، الإمساك ، وآلام الأطراف .*

- المميزات النفسية الاجتماعية :

عدم حدوث النضج ، اعتماد غر طبيعي على الأهل ، القلق أو الاكتئاب ، التوجس ، التوتر ، والاعتباطية في طلب الكمال . غالبا ما يرى الأهل هؤلاء الأطفال مميزين لعدة أسباب : أما بسبب وضع الطفل في الأسرة ، طفل وحيد ،الأخ الأصغر، أو الطفل الذكر أو الأنثى الوحيد بين عدد كبير من الأخوة . أو بسبب مشكلة بالطفولة الباكرة : مغص أو صعوبة في الأكل . أو بسبب طبي ثانوي صغير . غالبا ما يوصف الأهل بأنهم : قلقين ، مفرطي الحماية ، متسلطين ، مشغولي البال بالطفل يجب الحصول على المعطيات النفسية الاجتماعية آخذين بعين الاعتبار إمكانية حدوث أي عامل مثير لحدوث المرض مثل : آفة ، الخلاف الأسري ، الانفصال والفقد ، أو الكرب المرتبط بالمدرسة ، حدوث كسب بدئي مباشر ( ما الذي يتجنبه الطفل ويسبب الألم ) أو كسب ثانوي غير مباشر (ما هي الفوائد النفسية الاجتماعية التي قد يجنيها إذا كان مريضا) أو شخصية الطفل. *

- القصة العائلية :

غالبا ما تكون ايجابية في (الشكاوي الجسمية المزمنة أو الألم المزمن ، الداء القرحي الهضمي ، الصداع، للنرفزة *( الهرع ) ، أو الاكتئاب . الاستجواب يجب أن يتضمن أسئلة عن وجود أمراض مشابهة أو ذات صلة بمرض الطفل عند أفراد آخرين من الأسرة وخصوصا والديه أو عند من هم في عمر مشابه لعمر الطفل .

الأمر الذي يؤدي لحدوث الحالة المكربة هو أن هؤلاء المرضى يميلون للكرب بسهولة نسبة لغيرهم . يستطيع الطبيب عادة أن يكتشف حوادث خاصة المثيرة للمرض في : البيت ( مرض حديث ، مشاكل مالية ، انفصال أو فقد ) أو المدرسة ( قلق بشأن النتائج المدرسية أو العلاقات الشخصية مع المدرسين والأنداد ) ، والمرض بحد ذاته قد يزيد أيضا أي مشكلة كانت موجودة سابقا إذ أنه قد يؤدي إلى : تغيب مستمر وهام عن المدرسة ، انعزال عن الأنداد وازدياد التنافس مع الأخوة .

- الفحص السريري :

في البداية لا يملك معظم الأطفال أية أعراض .لكنه يجب علينا ( وقبل وضع التشخيص النهائي ) أن نجري تقييما خلال مرحلة الألم وذلك لمراقبة التمدد المعوي وللتأكد . من عدم إغفال أية علامة توجه لوجود اضطراب عضوي ، باستثناء وجود الانزعاج حول السرة المشاهد عند جس البطن ، فان الموجودات بالفحص سلبية في الحالات النموذجية . عندما يصبح الطبيب متأكد من الموجودات ، فعندها يجب تجنب الفحوص المتكررة بكثرة خشية حدوث تركيز على الأعراض أو مبالغة بالشكاوي الجسدية أو حدوث انطباع ذهني تدريجي للمرضى أو أن تتولد لديهم فكرة أن الطبيب لا زال غير واثق من التشخيص .*

الدراسات المخبرية :

يجب أن تطلب فورا كي تهدئ من قلق المريض وعائلته . ومهما كان الاستقصاء المخبري الأولي فيجب أن يكون موجها للبحث عن الأسباب العضوية أو الاضطرابات الوظيفية الأكثر احتمالا لأحداث الألم البطني الناكس . يوجد اختبارات مناسبة يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار وتشتمل : الخضاب ، الراسب الدموي ( الهيما توكريت ) ، اللطاخة الدموية ، تعداد كريات الدم البيضاء ، سرعة التثفل ، الفحص الخلوي الجرثومي للبول ، فحص البراز للبحث عن البيوض والطفيليات والدم ودرجة الحموضةPH ***والمواد المرجعة، اختبار السلين ، دراسة وظائف الكبد ، مستويات أميلاز المصل ، وصورة شعاعية بسيطة للبطن . للبحث عن داء الكرية المنجلية يستطب عند بعض المرضى . عدم تحمل طعام خاص بشكل مؤكد ( مثل اللاكتوز ) يجب أن يتم تقييمه بشكل جيد ومناسب مثل: ( إجراء تجربة حمية خالية من اللاكتوز ) 0 التقييم الأشمل يتضمن : دراسات بعد مباينة (تظليل) السيل المعدي المعوي أو الطريق البولي ، مخطط كهربائية الدماغ EEG أو التنظير هذا التقييم يجب أن يحتفظ به للمرضى الذين لديهم استطبابات خاصة .*

*- المعالجة:

من الضروري القيام بزيارتين طويلتي الأمد على الأقل . يبدأ التدبير بوضع التقدير الأولي ، بعد تدعيم وسائل الانسجام بين الطبيب والأسرة . يجب مقابلة الأهل والطفل بشكل منفصل ، ومن ثم معا ، ويجب أن نسال كل فرد عن الشيء الذي يظنه " أو يخافه " وقد يكون سبب للمشكلة . يجب معرفة ارتكاس الأهل للألم وملاحظاتهم لارتكاسات طفلهم تجاه الألم .

*يجب إشراك الأسرة في مناقشة قائمة الدراسات المخبرية المطلوبة وإعلامهم بسبب انتخاب كل دراسة .

خلال الزيارة الأولى يكون اقتراح معالجة خاصة للألم سابقا لأوانه حتى ولو كان الطبيب متيقنا تماما من أن المشكلة الرئيسية هي نفسية المنشأ . يكون معظم الأهل قلقين لشكهم بوجود سبب عضوي مستبطن ، وإذا لم نقضي على هذا الشك بشكل تام بإجراء استقصاءات مناسبة للحالة ، عندها يكون من المستبعد الحصول على رد فعل ايجابي أو متناغم مع خطة التدبير السلوكية . في الواقع من المفيد بين وضع التقييم الأولي وزيارة المتابعة أن يحتفظ الطفل والأهل بمفكرة لتسجيل أي حدوث للألم على الأقل من حيث : طبيعته وشدته ومدته ، ومثيراته ، الطعام ، التغوط ، وأي دواء أعطي ونتائج إعطاءه باستخدام أسلوب التسجيل هذا يصبح أحيانا من الواضح للمريض والأسرة مخطط كل من الأنماط غير المتناسبة من السلوك أو الاستجابات المبالغ فيها للألم أحيانا ، مما يسهل التعاون في استراتيجية التدبير الموجه سلوكيا .

يجب تعيين موعد المتابعة في أسرع وقت ممكن بعد صدور نتائج الفحوص المخبرية ، عندها تجمع الموجودات كلها مع بعضها في وجهة نظر واحدة وترسم الخطوط الرئيسية لخطة التدبير . يجب إعطاء رد مناسب لكل اهتمام من قبل الأهل والطفل بشان السبب أو الإنذار ويجب أعطاء تأكيد مناسب بأن الطفل ليس لديه خطر جسدي . يجب على الطبيب أن يعيد تحديد المشكلة للأسرة وذلك بمراجعة المعطيات الجديدة التي دعمت التشخيص ، يتلوها شرح واضح لإفهامهم طبيعة المشكلة ، وإيضاح آلية نشوء الألم وسبب شعوره عند الطفل.

في وصف كيفية ارتباط الأعراض بالكرب والتوتر ، فيجب ألا تنسب القصة إلى (مشكلة عاطفية) والتي تفسرها العائلات بشكل خاطئ على أنها تعني أن الطفل يتخيل الألم أو أنه (مجنون) ونخاف أن يقود الدفاع عن هذه المسالة إلى مقاومة النصائح أو المعالجات التالية . احتمال حدوث فهم وقبول المشكلة يكون أكبر بتوضيح المشكلة كما لو استخدمنا أسلوب المقارنة بين الألم وبين الصداع المرتبط بالكرب أو التوتر والذي قد يصيب معظم الناس مرة أو أكثر طوال حياتهم .

الخطوة التالية هي أشراك تعاون الأسرة في* أكبر قدر ممكن من مصادر الكرب المفرط والتوتر ومساعدة الطفل على التغلب على الكرب الذي لا يمكن تجنبه بطريقة مختلفة أكثر فعالية . والهدف من ذلك هو تجنب استمرار المظاهر السلبية النفسية الاجتماعية للألم المزمن ( مثال غياب مديد عن المدرسة أو انسحاب من نشاط الأنداد).

خطة المعالجة يجب أن تشجع النشاطات المناسبة للعمر وتزيد الاستقلال و الاعتماد على الذات ، مما يقوي موقفنا القائل بأن الطفل يستطيع أن يتحكم أو يتعلم أن يعيش بوجود الأعراض وهو يمارس كل نشاطاته اليومية الاعتيادية .

من الهام أن نشير إلى الأهل إلى أن الأعراض قد تصبح أسوأ لفترة من الزمن قبل أن تبدأ بالتقهقر وذلك عندما يغير الأهل موقفهم ويتوقفون عن معاملة الطفل على أن له حالة خاصة أو على أنه مريض .

زيارات المتابعة الخاصة بالدعم يجب تعيينها بشكل دوري ( أسبوعيا ، شهريا ، أو كل شهرين معتمدين في ذلك على حاجات الأسرة ) حتى تحل المشكلة ونستمر بها لعدة اشهر بعد حل المشكلة . قد يكون من الضروري تحويل المريض إلى طبيب نفساني ( بحدود 50% من الأسر في بعض التقارير) وذلك عند استمرار ،العرض على الرغم من إجراء الاستشارة الداعمة المناسبة ، وخاصة عند وجود علامات اكتئاب في الطفل أو خلاف زوجي مزمن أو عقبات نفسية هامة في الوالدين .

لا نوصي بالمعالجات الدوائية ، فلم تثبت فعالية أي دواء ، والأدوية يمكن أن تعزز وسواس المرض (المراق ) أو قد تقود إلى الاعتماد ( الإدمان ) .

لا نقبل في المشفى عادة إلا المرضى الذين تجد عائلاتهم صعوبة في قبول تشخيص غير عضوي ، أو المرضى الذين من الضروري أن نجري لهم دراسات أكثر( بما فيها التقييم النفسي وملاحظة تأثر الأسرة ) . بجب أن يكون القبول في المشفى قصير الأمد وموجه الهدف لتجنب تعزيز الأعراض أو المبالغة الكبيرة في أي مظهر من مظاهر المشكلة .*

- الإنذار:

*الإنذار طويل الأمد متحفظ به ، ولا يوجد نظام معالجة مفرد ناجح بشكل عام . يظهر بعض الأطفال فيما بعد مجموعة مختلفة من الشكاوي الجسدية الأخرى أو الصعوبات ا العاطفية .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ام ميثه..

سبحان الله وانا بنتي نفس الشي 
وبعد ما تشرب الحليب وبعده ساعات يشتغل الونان عندها 
بطني بطني 
وكذا دكتور نصني اوقف عنها الحليب وكل مشتقاته 
بس ما تهون على بروها جسمها ضعيف

تسلمي الغاليه على الموضوع

----------


## reem hamad

نفس المشكله اعانيها ويه الصغارية.......تسلمين الغلا على التقرير

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## كلاسيك

حياكم الغاليات


و ربي يحفظ لكم عيالكم

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

يزاج الله خير أختي على هذا التقرير

----------


## روح بلاروح

يزاج الله خير 


حليلهم الصغاريه

----------


## دانتيلا _كيوت

الله يعينكم

----------


## عنووووده ad

up up

----------


## كلاسيك

حياكم الله


بس للحين ما لقيت لبنتي حل،، ساعدوني،، لا زالت على ما هي عليه
بطنها يعورها لدرجة -كرمتوا- عندها اسهال بس حزة الروحة للمدرسة ..

بسالتقرير ساعدني اني ما اتجاهل ويعها.. و أركز على أساس المشكلة

بانتظااار اراءكم

----------


## اام شمه

انا عندى نفس المشكله مع بنتى الى بصف ثانى دايما تشتكى من ويع ابطنها واحيانا راسها كل صبح من اتنش حق المدرسه ومب عارفه شسوى 

الله يحفظهم يارب

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

الله يحفظ عيالنا وعيالكم 

انا بنتي احياااانن اتعاني من ويع بطنها بس جذه فجاءه تي اتقولي بطني يعورني 

مشكووووره على الموووضوع

----------


## كلاسيك

للرفع

----------

